# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cili është vesi juaj më i keq?

## [LoTi]

Hmmmmmmm. kam shumë 
Me i keqi? NXEHEM :xx:

----------


## ajzberg

> Hmmmmmmm. kam shumë 
> Me i keqi? NXEHEM


Pi cigare kur nxehem...............

----------


## shoku_tanku

I bej qurret "top" dhe qelloj me to njerezit..)

----------


## Alma07

Une nuk kam shume vese te keqe ,po dhe une kur nxehem nuk shoh cfare bej ,bertas  si e cmendur ,e nuk njihem qe jam une ,e jam kokeforte  ,ate qe dua ,do tia arrij se sben ta kem .

----------


## Linda5

Vesi im me i keq eshte si (ajzberg)kur nxefem du me pi cigare......ose mos te me dali njeri perpara syve,se inatin e nje personit qe kam bo llafe ja nxjerr personit  tjeter :ngerdheshje:

----------


## J@mes

Cigaren e pini qe e pini ju, si me nerva si pa nerva. 
Fusni nje çimçakiz dhe filloni beni poça, kur jeni me nerva.

----------


## maryp

shpesh here dicka qe duhet ta bej ne nje moment e le per me vone..

----------


## drague

> Cigaren e pini qe e pini ju, si me nerva si pa nerva. 
> Fusni nje çimçakiz dhe filloni beni poça, kur jeni me nerva.


James po ne qe nuk dime me bo poça t'rrafim grune???

----------


## J@mes

Ne asnje menyreeeeeeeeee! 
Bjeri murit, murit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## jessi89

Kur nevrikosem ne kulm,perplas cfare me del perpara.
Dhe e dyta, kur e kam fixim nje gje, do ta bej patjeter.

----------


## J@mes

> Kur nevrikosem ne kulm,perplas cfare me del perpara.
> Dhe e dyta, kur e kam fixim nje gje, do ta bej patjeter.


Xheso, mos i thyej te tera se te del me humbje shume e nevrikosmja.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jessi89

> Xheso, mos i thyej te tera se te del me humbje shume e nevrikosmja.



E di po cte bej....
Mos qofsh afer, se trembesh kur perplaset tavla e cigares mbi tavoline prej xhami.Ajo me del shpesh perpara...lol

----------


## e panjohura

Me quajn KOKEQEKANE,po une nuk dij a jam vertet aq kokefort.

----------


## Besoja

E kane shume gabim.
Ti ke vetem nje gabim dhe e kupton vete se ku e kam fjalen......

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Kepus  thonjet me dhemb*

----------


## SaS

duhani  :i ngrysur:  !!!

----------


## Erlebnisse

Vesi me i keq qe i analizoj/gjykoj njerezit nga kemba tek koka, ne mendjen time kuptohet:d
Shkurt, kam paragjykime nga pamja e jashtme :i ngrysur:

----------


## BaBa

> Cili është vesi juaj më i keq?


 

_di gja un sdi ke te vecoji si me te keqin _

----------


## xlindax

*Ha shum cokollata*

----------


## BaBa

> *Ha shum cokollata*



_po ky eshte ves i mire 


na jep nai cop cokollat se jemi ba helm sot_

----------

